# Airbrushing pictures



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Well I leave for work in Alaska in six days but before I left I had to do some prep work on the dekes cause I'll be home just before the early season starts. Let me know what you think of the airbrushing and the color and anything else.
Comparison Shot








Feeder








Another Comparison (airbrushed Looker in back)








Had to do a couple GHG (didn't do the finishing work yet)









The time when the airbrushing really seems to stick out is when you are 30-50 yards away from the dekes, the airbrushed ones really 'pop' compared to the factory painted ones and you can tell really quickly something is very different, hopefully the honkers will like them.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Looks great - only suggestion would be that they could be a little darker on their backs........


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

NICE


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

How much you charging?? :lol: 
They look much improved and fully flocked now.

(In the third picture, it looks like the BF feeder is airbrushed and the BF upright is stock.) Unless you're talking about the reelfeet GHG in the far back?? :huh: The BF upright's tips of the feathers and the ruffles don't look nearly as defined or highlighted like the feeder's feathers do.

Excellent work!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

In the third picture the bigfoot upright is factory, and the looker in the back that you can only see part of is airbrushed as well as the feeder that is closest.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

For some reason the pictures don't come up for me :-?

Have a blast in AK making the big $$$ If you see any kids that look like me tell them daddy is never coming back! Bring me some halibut back!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Goose Guy350 said:


> In the third picture the bigfoot upright is factory, and the looker in the back that you can only see part of is airbrushed as well as the feeder that is closest.


Yea, that's what I thought. :thumb:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Porkchop, if you want you can see the pics at http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t302/Yooper350/

I gotta head up there and makes some cash so hopefully I can afford those DSD's and if I see any kids that look like you I'll be sure and give them your name, number, and address, just kidding. If my buddy has time off the slope the same time as I'm off the boat I'll PM ya for an address and get you a box of fish in the mail.

And everyone else, Take care and have a great summer!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Porkchop, if you want you can see the pics at http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t302/Yooper350/
> 
> I gotta head up there and makes some cash so hopefully I can afford those DSD's and if I see any kids that look like you I'll be sure and give them your name, number, and address, just kidding. If my buddy has time off the slope the same time as I'm off the boat I'll PM ya for an address and get you a box of fish in the mail.
> 
> And everyone else, Take care and have a great summer!


What kind of work will you be doing up there?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Deckhand/Deckboss of the "Fish-A-Lot" catching sockeye salmon. Then working for a salmon research company the month of August.


----------

